# Social Networking Buttons



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2011)

Everytime I see a good thread on GBAtemp i yearn for a Facebook/Twitter like button so I can say I genuinely like that post. Sites such as Kotaku have a Like button, but I acknowledge that they aren't forums.
Even Twitter buttons - imagine I see a piece of news on the homepage (Portal?), possibly "3DS Hacked", etc. I can press the Tweet button or the Facebook share button to share my discovery.

Imagine Thread "x" is about a new 3DS game, and forum member "xx" has posted a reply, I can like the reply on Facebook and on my news feed (for Facebook) it will appear that "I" have liked "GBAtemp - new 3DS Game - xx", and if I like the thread 'GBAtemp - new 3DS game', it will appear on Facebook that I have liked that.

I'm curious to see how such an idea would work here on the 'temp; and maybe these buttons could determine where a thread appears, and replace/work with the star rating system (ie 58 likes vs 50 likes, thread with 58 likes appears at the top)


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 26, 2011)

No
NO!
NIEN!
Nothing more would ruin this site than a link to those sites.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> No
> NO!
> NIEN!
> Nothing more would ruin this site than a link to those sites.


I swear you're on Facebook. ¬_¬


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 26, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not anymore, the account's still there (simply because I am too lazy to delete it) But I just made an account to see what everyone was talking about.
Turns out the site is just a half assed sorry excuse for an upgraded Myspace.
So I never logged back in


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree on Catboy.

Or maybe an option to turn them off/ to completely destroy any evidence linking to social networks

---


			
				Ikki said:
			
		

> The whole thumbs up/down idea was retarded since the beginning. If you want to share, copy and paste.
> 
> I know I don't speak just for myself when I say I'm tired of seeing facebook buttons every-fucking-where


I need a like button for that post.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 26, 2011)

The whole thumbs up/down idea was retarded since the beginning. If you want to share, copy and paste.

I know I don't speak just for myself when I say I'm tired of seeing facebook buttons every-fucking-where


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't want this place ruined by Failbook buttons.


----------



## redact (Mar 27, 2011)

the new-style portal that was introduced for e3 last year already has like buttons for news posts


Spoiler: LIEK MEH










would it be so bad for that like button to add a post your your facebook wall like youtube does when you like a video?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 27, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> the new-style portal that was introduced for e3 last year already has like buttons for news posts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LIEK MEH
> ...


Yes.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 27, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> The whole thumbs up/down idea was retarded since the beginning. If you want to share, copy and paste.
> 
> I know I don't speak just for myself when I say I'm tired of seeing facebook buttons every-fucking-where


I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are even on porn sites! I am not even kidding, I went to one and on the side of the videos there are now facebook "like" buttons and it really led to facebook! I was like o.O WTF is that doing there?


----------



## prowler (Mar 27, 2011)

Might as well add a digg (lol) and reddit button.

Also MySpace and all them shit social networking sites.


----------



## PettingZoo (Mar 27, 2011)

it's just too unnecessary, the Temp is just fine without the nonsense of goofy add ons


----------



## Smiths (Mar 27, 2011)

Step 1: Firefox
Step 2: Greasemonkey Add-on 
Step 3: Love the Smiths ( http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/93724 )


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2011)

Smiths said:
			
		

> Step 1: Firefox
> Step 2: Greasemonkey Add-on
> Step 3: Love the Smiths ( http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/93724 )


Wait, doesn't this defeat the purpose of this topic?


----------



## redact (Mar 28, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't see how...
from your end the site would look 100% the same (as i said, the like/dislike buttons are *already there*)
the only people that would notice would be people browsing facebook that see your status about it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 28, 2011)

no them buttons are fucking annoying i hate them and they always pop open themselves and won't close. fuck facebook


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2011)

no. i admit i'm on fb. but i'm like a ghost there. i seldom post stuff. sometimes i get into fights.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 28, 2011)

In no way do I ever feel the need to share the information here with my IRL friends.If they were interested they would be here or I would tell them personally. I dont need to advertise my "nerdiness" to everyone.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 28, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> no them buttons are fucking annoying i hate them and they always pop open themselves and won't close. fuck facebook


The crap you are talking about is "Add This".
That shit is the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2011)

Guys, these are unobtrusive and handy > http://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/plugins/like/
Every good blog has them, including mine, and they are really, really handy. One click, and you can tell everyone about the 3DS! Or lead them to an EOF argument; or send them to a topic blasting Pachter!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2011)

Everytime I see a good thread on GBAtemp i yearn for a Facebook/Twitter like button so I can say I genuinely like that post. Sites such as Kotaku have a Like button, but I acknowledge that they aren't forums.
Even Twitter buttons - imagine I see a piece of news on the homepage (Portal?), possibly "3DS Hacked", etc. I can press the Tweet button or the Facebook share button to share my discovery.

Imagine Thread "x" is about a new 3DS game, and forum member "xx" has posted a reply, I can like the reply on Facebook and on my news feed (for Facebook) it will appear that "I" have liked "GBAtemp - new 3DS Game - xx", and if I like the thread 'GBAtemp - new 3DS game', it will appear on Facebook that I have liked that.

I'm curious to see how such an idea would work here on the 'temp; and maybe these buttons could determine where a thread appears, and replace/work with the star rating system (ie 58 likes vs 50 likes, thread with 58 likes appears at the top)


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 28, 2011)

NO.
the like system is awful if implimented anywhere but Facebook.
The like/dislike system encourages poeple to not even have an opinion anymore. at lease with a 1 to 5 star rating system, you get somewhat of a quality factor, but 160 people liking and 7 people not liking a page/thread/video gives me no ability to judge whether i should give the item being rated a look or not.



			
				tigris said:
			
		

> Every good blog has them



Good thing this isnt a blog site.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 28, 2011)

*NO*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 29, 2011)

yep that's a NO from me


----------



## prowler (Mar 29, 2011)

Smiths said:
			
		

> Step 1: Firefox
> Step 2: Greasemonkey Add-on
> Step 3: Love the Smiths ( http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/93724 )


If Chrome users didn't know this already, you can just install it without the need for any other addons.


----------



## alphenor (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm a moderate user of facebook yet I do not agree with your proposal.

Before placing that button, think about the number of people who will be using it (if it is placed)..maybe it's just us two (coz I was thinking of doing so too).

It's two versus more than 268,000 (based on my member # rounded off).


----------

